# My "Dire Wolves"



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

A bit of an inside joke. Here are Bones, Halo, and Friday (Cinnamon)





































*Lord Bones:*










*Lord Halo*










*Lady Friday is a Lady and she says: Don't take a picture of that!*


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

They look about as Dire Wolf-y as the dogs on GoT...


----------



## Losech (Apr 5, 2011)

Handsome! I really like dogs with the Shepherd look.



Tofu_pup said:


> They look about as Dire Wolf-y as the dogs on GoT...


 Haha! I could've found a better "Dire Wolf" than they did. Still a good show though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

HA, you took a poop pic!


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fun pictures!

It looks like the one pooped out a Chihuahua! Lol.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> They look about as Dire Wolf-y as the dogs on GoT...


Why didn't they use American Alsatians? They were bred to mimic the Dire Wolf.

Anyway, your Dire Wolves are quite . . . um . . . dire? Beautiful, certainly.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Amaryllis said:


> Why didn't they use American Alsatians? They were bred to mimic the Dire Wolf.


Because this is an American Alsatian...



















... LOL I'd be more convinced if they used Siberian Huskies than if they wound up using American Alsatians. 

They may have initially been bred to the image of a direwolf, but that doesn't seemed to have worked out too well.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd rather see Sarloos Wolfdogs or Czech wolfdogs. That would be much more convincing. This is the first time I've ever heard of American Alsatians. Not a fan.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Tofu_pup said:


> I'd rather see Sarloos Wolfdogs or Czech wolfdogs. That would be much more convincing. This is the first time I've ever heard of American Alsatians. Not a fan.


Me neither. I've seen a couple around, I think there's one or two rather prolific breeders in the area.

I think I would have most liked to see Czech wolfdogs (over Saarloos wolfdogs, Tamaskans, and NIDs).


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not all that impressed by the Saarloos or Czech wolfdogs; I think they look more like GSD/husky mixes than wolves (I know they originated with GSDs and wolves). I can usually suspend my disbelief when movies and TV shows get huskies to play the wolves, as long as they go for ones with more wolfy coloring and markings rather than the classic masked black/white or silver/white "movie sled dog" look that I'm sure most laypeople picture. White, agouti, wolf grey, and sable Sibes could all probably make decently convincing direwolves.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pictures, except for the last one where your dog is doing business...that's private you know! Dire Wolves are such cool creatures, too bad they went extinct. I love any type of dog that looks a bit wolfish. Crantastic--don't forget that one movie "Buck", where they made a GSD play a wolfdog, I believe. Now that breed doesn't even resemble a wolf unless they're all white or black.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool pics, although I'd be afraid they would jump the fence. I suppose I'm just paranoid of losing my babies.


----------

